# PICASSO...Very happy !!!



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

Well...got my Picasso brushes 3 days ago...and I LOVE them ! The learning curve was very quick . At 1st glance it looked like a piece of crap . In all honesty...it was poorly put together as the handle is set in crooked , which means bad quality control in the assembly line somewhere IMO . BUT...it was still quite usable and I used it extensively doing baseboard the last 2 days and I was able to cut a line faster and straighter than I could have done so with my regular 3 inch angle/sash brush . 

I had my paint supply guy order them in and they arrived very quickly . He gave me 4 free, [2] 2.5 sash and [2] 3inch sash . I have not used the smaller ones as of yet . The 3 inch is wicked on the baseboard and hold a ton of paint . I used the brush to recoat a steel door frame in white and it worked really well . I definitely will be ordering some more for future use . 

:thumbsup: I'm probably in the wrong Forum ?


----------



## crazyson2001 (Jan 3, 2010)

The Picasso brushes are nice :thumbup:

And I never ever would have found them had it not been for this forum. No one in my area carries them, so hearing about them on this forum I ordered some. Paintstore.com had a sale on them around Christmas and I stock piled some up then.


----------



## CajunDavid (Jul 20, 2011)

I've been using the Picasso's for about 6 months and I LOVE 'em!


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

I been sleeping with mine for over a year now. I still use the first one I bought . The 3 inch Picasso . I prefer the 2.5 slash for running walls and doors . The Benjamin Moore 125 is my door brush or a Wooster 
Silver tip or alpha . Purdy's make good dusters .


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

playedout6 said:


> Well...got my Picasso brushes 3 days ago...and I LOVE them ! The learning curve was very quick . At 1st glance it looked like a piece of crap . In all honesty...it was poorly put together as the handle is set in crooked , which means bad quality control in the assembly line somewhere IMO . BUT...it was still quite usable and I used it extensively doing baseboard the last 2 days and I was able to cut a line faster and straighter than I could have done so with my regular 3 inch angle/sash brush .
> 
> I had my paint supply guy order them in and they arrived very quickly . He gave me 4 free, [2] 2.5 sash and [2] 3inch sash . I have not used the smaller ones as of yet . The 3 inch is wicked on the baseboard and hold a ton of paint . I used the brush to recoat a steel door frame in white and it worked really well . I definitely will be ordering some more for future use .
> 
> :thumbsup: I'm probably in the wrong Forum ?


Whered you get your Picasso? Yeah I now I should search the threads but feelin lazy:yes:. All this talk about this super brush has me interested!:thumbsup:` Or maybe I should ask who is yor paint supplier?


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Here ya go..

http://www.thepaintstore.com/Proform_Picasso_Brushes_s/329.htm

:thumbsup:


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

Scotiadawg said:


> Whered you get your Picasso? Yeah I now I should search the threads but feelin lazy:yes:. All this talk about this super brush has me interested!:thumbsup:` Or maybe I should ask who is yor paint supplier?


 I had the contract sales guy at KENT Bloomfield PEI Store order them for me . He said that they had a Canadian distributor , whether there is... I don't know . I told him to search them on Goggle and he took it from there is all I know and that I paid nothing for them because I buy all my paint there for the most part . Hope that helps !


----------



## optimal (Feb 5, 2010)

Used the 3 inch angle oval for high gloss trim and I have to say it may be one of the best brushes I have used. I heard purdy is making an exact style brush to compete soon.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

optimal said:


> Used the 3 inch angle oval for high gloss trim and I have to say it may be one of the best brushes I have used. I heard purdy is making an exact style brush to compete soon.


Great to hear. I think you'll see in short time how the brush performs in situations least expected. For me, painting with the Picasso PIC1-2.5 was instant improvements with accuracy and speed, only later did I find out where it made certain cut situations effortless. You'll end up developing a personal technique for that particular brush. I still find myself by habit wanting to over brush. Not sure why I have not been able to break that habit but I see myself going in for a 2nd unnecessary pass in many situations.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

It gets into inside corners easily. I do not like how it sits on small trim(windows, shoe, etc).


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

DeanV said:


> It gets into inside corners easily. I do not like how it sits on small trim(windows, shoe, etc).


That reminds me... another thread was talking about brushes and small items and I thought the Corona Cortez worked great as a shoe and fillet brush. I noticed I can use the PIC1-2.5 on shoe when its a newer brush but as it wears it becomes difficult to paint shoe. Also plastic window grills on a 15 lite doors is probably better done with a Cortez or the proform Contractor series (purple filaments).


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

playedout6 said:


> I had the contract sales guy at KENT Bloomfield PEI Store order them for me . He said that they had a Canadian distributor , whether there is... I don't know . I told him to search them on Goggle and he took it from there is all I know and that I paid nothing for them because I buy all my paint there for the most part . Hope that helps !


Thanks ! Be easy now to get me one of them super dooper brushes!:thumbsup:


----------



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

Picassos are way nicer than anything else I've slung. Only thing that bums me out is the case gets moldy after a month or so... green and black moldy it;s pretty bad. Other than that the brush was so BA that I ordered a case from the paint store soon after I picked up my first one from the ben moore store which isn't stocking them anymore.


----------



## optimal (Feb 5, 2010)

I could see how a case would get moldy since the brush would hold more water then a normal, even after a spin. I do have to say that after rinsing the brush out and setting it done it folds into itself, I did not spin this brush out. Maybe because of the oval nature of the brush. This being said I think over time and cleanings the brush will hold its form for a longer duration. I will be back to the job tomorrow and will start slanging paint on the walls. Can't Waite to see how fast I can cut in with this beast.

Thanks jack for pointing out this brush!


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Scotiadawg said:


> Thanks ! Be easy now to get me one of them super dooper brushes!:thumbsup:


Wanna split a case? I can MBW them down to you or vice/versa.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

ROOMINADAY said:


> Wanna split a case? I can MBW them down to you or vice/versa.


PM me, we'll discuss details. Thanks Jeff!:thumbsup:


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

optimal said:


> I could see how a case would get moldy since the brush would hold more water then a normal, even after a spin. I do have to say that after rinsing the brush out and setting it done it folds into itself, I did not spin this brush out. Maybe because of the oval nature of the brush. This being said I think over time and cleanings the brush will hold its form for a longer duration. I will be back to the job tomorrow and will start slanging paint on the walls. Can't Waite to see how fast I can cut in with this beast.
> 
> Thanks jack for pointing out this brush!


Mine never see the covers after first use anymore. I'll jacket one to reshape if necessary but otherwise they sit out. I've decided to start a new brush at the beginning of each month. They are cheap enough and besides I'm wearing them down quick on new drywall mud. Let us know how your cut-in speed goes but give yourself some time.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Those covers seem to break quickly anyway. We have not had as many bristles shedding as the first one we tried, still losing some though.


----------



## optimal (Feb 5, 2010)

DeanV said:


> Those covers seem to break quickly anyway. We have not had as many bristles shedding as the first one we tried, still losing some though.


As of the first run with the brush I had one bristle come out. I was at a vendor and the executive of diversified brands was in the store. I talked to him about the new brush and he was down playing how the bristles where set into the base of the brush. He said the brush would not last long and the bristles would fail. I brought the brush in and compared to the brushes they supplied. Demo me the purdy 2.5 stiff blue bristle brush.Not sure where I would use this brush.

Jack since your replacing your brush monthly are you experience bristle loss?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

optimal said:


> ....He said the brush would not last long and the bristles would fail....


Who cares! If that brush had a life expectancy of 30 days I would still buy it. Boy that was really stretching it for diversified to use that. Having used one for so long now I would have looked at him like :blink: buddy you don't know what you are talking about, but no surprise there. Keep up with that BS line.


----------



## optimal (Feb 5, 2010)

jack pauhl said:


> Who cares! If that brush had a life expectancy of 30 days I would still buy it. Boy that was really stretching it for diversified to use that. Having used one for so long now I would have looked at him like :blink: buddy you don't know what you are talking about, but no surprise there. Keep up with that BS line.


 I feel the same about the brush. I would buy one every month as well. He even said the brush was getting hot in the markets and they are trying to develop a competitor. It's a nice brush and when your trying to copy it your saying it's good.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Look familiar? This can happen to a brand new purdy brush in the first hour of use and as far as I am concerned, this brush is toast when that happens. It will never be the same. Those filaments can bend like that in the time it takes to run to the porta john.


----------



## optimal (Feb 5, 2010)

One of many purdys in my arsenal that look that way. Good ceiling brush now. That brush does look hella old. Looks a little rusty around the edge.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

A trim brush by corona that I like, the red bristled ones like Sabre and Vegas, will bend in a hurry as well. Need to make sure they sit square in the bucket.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Besides the Picasso lets throw the new wooster ftp into the mix. This is the best chinex brush I have used. Razor sharp cut in very first pass. No break in needed.


----------



## HereToLearn (Feb 5, 2012)

Zoomer said:


> Besides the Picasso lets throw the new wooster ftp into the mix. This is the best chinex brush I have used. Razor sharp cut in very first pass. No break in needed.


 I have a Picasso and yet the Wooster FTP is still in rotation. I'd agree it is one of the nicest Chinex brushes...with the tips feeling softer and a little less firm than the Corona's. I love how it releases paint and clean up is extraordinary...wish all brushes were this easy to clean.


----------



## champer71 (Mar 12, 2012)

very nice brush- amazn


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I actually like an Alpha thinline better than the Picasso. The cut is so exact. But if holding a bigger load is more important than the exactness- Picasso wins.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

BrushJockey said:


> I actually like an Alpha thinline better than the Picasso. The cut is so exact. But if holding a bigger load is more important than the exactness- Picasso wins.


What brand is alpha?


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

jack pauhl said:


> Great to hear. I think you'll see in short time how the brush performs in situations least expected. For me, painting with the Picasso PIC1-2.5 was instant improvements with accuracy and speed, only later did I find out where it made certain cut situations effortless. You'll end up developing a personal technique for that particular brush. I still find myself by habit wanting to over brush. Not sure why I have not been able to break that habit but I see myself going in for a 2nd unnecessary pass in many situations.


JP do you like this brush more then the Wooster Silver Tip? I haven't tried the Picasso yet. It sure does look nice. A friend of mine just purchased a box of Picasso's and loves them. I purchased a box of wooster silver tips last year based on your websight blog and have been extremelly happy with the brush.


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

Westview said:


> JP do you like this brush more then the Wooster Silver Tip? I haven't tried the Picasso yet. It sure does look nice. A friend of mine just purchased a box of Picasso's and loves them. I purchased a box of wooster silver tips last year based on your websight blog and have been extremelly happy with the brush.


The only issue I have with the Wooster silver tip is after I wash the brush....no matter how much you spin the brush to get the water out, it always seems to run. There is always one little drip that runs down the brush and onto my hand when cutting in ceiling lines. It drives me crazy. The only way to avoid this is to let the brush hang upside down for 24 hours so it's completely dry.


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> What brand is alpha?


 Wooster


----------



## champer71 (Mar 12, 2012)

Westview said:


> The only issue I have with the Wooster silver tip is after I wash the brush....no matter how much you spin the brush to get the water out, it always seems to run. There is always one little drip that runs down the brush and onto my hand when cutting in ceiling lines. It drives me crazy. The only way to avoid this is to let the brush hang upside down for 24 hours so it's completely dry.


 love the 2"- not nuff time w/the 2.5 yet. nice & smooth. little 2 no brush marks


----------



## Do-Honey (Feb 20, 2012)

@JP do you like the Angled or Beaver tail more? I've mostly used Angled sash brushes and want to order a few Picassos and see if they help with production time. 

In the vid of you painting that red door it looks like a Angled brush. 

thanks 

b


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Westview said:


> JP do you like this brush more then the Wooster Silver Tip? I haven't tried the Picasso yet. It sure does look nice. A friend of mine just purchased a box of Picasso's and loves them. I purchased a box of wooster silver tips last year based on your websight blog and have been extremelly happy with the brush.


I like brushes for specific tasks. Some of my brushes are for fine finishing, some for general finishing and some for production. Sometimes a specific brush is used for a specific product. The Wooster Silver Tip is fine enough to do fine finishes and production. The Silver Tip is a good all around brush and inexpensive. Like the Picasso, the Silver Tip's get tossed after a month of regular use.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Westview said:


> The only issue I have with the Wooster silver tip is after I wash the brush....no matter how much you spin the brush to get the water out, it always seems to run. There is always one little drip that runs down the brush and onto my hand when cutting in ceiling lines. It drives me crazy. The only way to avoid this is to let the brush hang upside down for 24 hours so it's completely dry.


Yep. If you are bored to death on lunch and nothings trending on PT--you could always pack some clear caulk into the ferrule where it meets the wood.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Do-Honey said:


> @JP do you like the Angled or Beaver tail more? I've mostly used Angled sash brushes and want to order a few Picassos and see if they help with production time.
> 
> In the vid of you painting that red door it looks like a Angled brush.
> 
> ...


I use 2.5" angular everything except for cutting-in ceilings lines. I use 3" flat S 4235 (semi-oval) Alpha's for that. Sometimes I use Benjamin Moore 65330's in place of the Alpha when I have a thin product to apply.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Any one besides me try the thinline Alphas? Only have seen them at Paint Store on line- but they are a precision machine- even more than the reg Alphas.

http://www.thepaintstore.com/Wooster_ALPHA_Thin_Angle_Sash_p/4230.htm


----------



## Do-Honey (Feb 20, 2012)

BrushJockey said:


> Any one besides me try the thinline Alphas? Only have seen them at Paint Store on line- but they are a precision machine- even more than the reg Alphas.
> 
> http://www.thepaintstore.com/Wooster_ALPHA_Thin_Angle_Sash_p/4230.htm



I have used them a few times. They are sharp but don't hold much of a load (IMO). 

b


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

Picked up a Picasso today when buying some Muralo paints at a small shop. Great paint and great brush that myself and my guys were impressed with. After reading here I figured I would give the Picasso a try and we love it.


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

must admit the silver tip is my brush of choice, it makes me want to be a better person :thumbsup:

Having said that due to the glowing reviews on the picasso, am ordering a case of them in. Thanks guys - you rock :notworthy:


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Builtmany said:


> Picked up a Picasso today when buying some Muralo paints at a small shop. Great paint and great brush that myself and my guys were impressed with. After reading here I figured I would give the Picasso a try and we love it.


Great to hear you like them. I feel strongly the Picasso PIC1-2.5 is the new standard for brushes. The brush has unbelievable capabilities in comparison to larger brushes. The PIC1-2.5 continues to hold our best benchmark for freehand cuts.


----------



## deluxe (Nov 30, 2008)

just got mine in the mail today both PIC 1 and PIC 3. Will give them a test drive tomorrow and see what the fuzz is all about


----------



## JNine (Sep 24, 2010)

I picked up both the 2.5 and the 3''. The 2.5 has been great, but I've had major problems with losing bristles in the 3''. Even from the first couple uses it sheads ALOT. It might just be a random defective one. The paint store is going to give me a replacement, so I'm happy to give it another try. Pick up and release is great, fast and straight cutting in, and it holds a ton of product.


----------



## lmvp17 (May 15, 2010)

Scotiadawg said:


> PM me, we'll discuss details. Thanks Jeff!:thumbsup:


Before you make an order, try out the latest Richard brush. IMO just as good as picasso and you'll save some money. And made in Canada.  SW can bring it in if you can't find it anywhere.
http://www.painttalk.com/f2/richard-optimum-fat-boy-xl-brush-18835/


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

I have used both...I like the Picasso better...except we have a LOT losing hairs and they tend to wear down really fast... BUT...they are much better to work with than the Richards Fat Boy which is a good brush...but just not as good as the Picasso...and I am all for supporting a Canadian product as long as it is as good and as I have cut in paint for 30 years which in my opinion counts for something.... the Picasso is in a league of it's own . I have no problem paying a bit more for what I consider to be something that allows me to be faster and straighter !!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

The picasso 2.5 is a very good brush. So are the alphas and silver but for all the knockdown texture here in Denver, Colorado, Imo the wooster ftp chinex does the best cuts and holds up very well.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

jack pauhl said:


> Picasso PIC1-2.5


That's exactly what I picked up. They also had the PIC1 2.0 that I may go back and get.


----------



## AbsolutePaint (Dec 27, 2009)

Zoomer said:


> The picasso 2.5 is a very good brush. So are the alphas and silver but for all the knockdown texture here in Denver, Colorado, Imo the wooster ftp chinex does the best cuts and holds up very well.




This is what I was wondering about, most of the interiors here have very heavy knockdown, looking for some good brushes for the guys to increase production and quality. Used to use oval brushes years ago when I started painting and just can't find them around here anymore. Any recommendations for a wall and trim brush combo that I can purchase online?


----------

